# Rock Shox Sid Ultimate - Twistlock



## S-Works29 (14. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine SID Ultimate 2021 mit Twistlock.

Ich wuerde gerne komplett auf ein Lockout am Lenker verzichten.

Kennt jemand den Aufwand fuer den Umbau auf den kleinen Handhebel an der Gabelkrone? Ist dies ueberhaupt moeglich ohne das Innere der Gabel anzufassen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Klein-Attitude (14. April 2021)

Einfach Twistlock und Kabel abbauen, ist ja Ptl , ist offen im Normalzustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## me72 (14. April 2021)

Das wurde in einem Aufbau-Thread auch schon mal diksutiert. Da wurde gesagt, dass man entweder die komplette Patrone wechseln oder aber zumindest die Feder, die gegen den Remote-Zug wirkt, aushängen müsste.



Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> hängt vom Modell ab meine ich. bei der RS SID musst die eine komplett neue Patrone einbauen.
> man könnte da Teile mit jemanden tauschen der eine mit remote haben will





Orby schrieb:


> Hatte mal eine Recon, da konnte man den Seilzug aushängen und sie war dauerhaft im offenen Modus dann. War für mich OK.





redlion schrieb:


> Einfach nur einen Knopf draufsetzen geht allein schon deshalb nicht, weil in der Patrone ja eine Feder sein muss, die gegen den den Remote-Zug wirkt. Damit dieser beim Entsperren auch zuverlässig "zurückgezogen" wird. Ein einfacher Knopf würde also ständig wieder zurück springen.





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> MotionControl raus, Spiralfeder aushängen, MC einbauen...




Die ganze Diskussion dazu kann man im Aufbauthread von @blubboo ab hier nachlesen.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (14. April 2021)

Bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Sid normal PTL ist, dann muss man nur Abbauen, wenn man noch manuel an der Brücke selber zumachen will, muss man natürlich noch auf Hebel  umbauen.


----------



## Reddi (14. April 2021)

jap... und dir noch was überlegen, wie du den Hebel in der blockierten Position arretierst. Der wird bei deiner Vorgehensweise nämlich sofort in die "offen"-Position zurückkehren, wenn du ihn loslässt.
Und ich stelle es mir irgendwie unlustig vor, beim Zielsprint im Wiegetritt eine Hand am Gabelholm zu haben, um den Lockout-Hebel festzuhalten...


----------



## me72 (14. April 2021)

redlion schrieb:


> Und ich stelle es mir irgendwie unlustig vor, beim Zielsprint im Wiegetritt eine Hand am Gabelholm zu haben, um den Lockout-Hebel festzuhalten...


Ich stell's mir eher lustig vor...  🤣


----------



## Reddi (14. April 2021)

Kommt eben drauf an, ob du als Fahrer oder als Zuschauer denkst.


----------



## S-Works29 (14. April 2021)

Vielen Dank fuer die schnellen Antworten.

Mein Gedanke war auch wie bei redlion, dass die Feststellung nur mit dauerhaft gedruecktem Hebel funktionieren wuerde aufgrund der Federrueckstellung.

Was fuer mich dagegen spricht, oder was fuer mich nicht eindeutig ist, ist der Rock Shox Ersatzteilkatalog.



			https://www.sram.com/globalassets/document-hierarchy/spare-parts/spare-parts-catalog/2021-rockshox-spare-parts-catalog.pdf
		


Auf Seite 85 sieht fuer mich die Innerei der Gabel identisch aus, der Unterschied scheint nur der Kopf zu sein.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (15. April 2021)

redlion schrieb:


> jap... und dir noch was überlegen, wie du den Hebel in der blockierten Position arretierst. Der wird bei deiner Vorgehensweise nämlich sofort in die "offen"-Position zurückkehren, wenn du ihn loslässt.
> Und ich stelle es mir irgendwie unlustig vor, beim Zielsprint im Wiegetritt eine Hand am Gabelholm zu haben, um den Lockout-Hebel festzuhalten...


Sag ich doch ! Will er einfach nur offen fahren, kann er einfach nur den Twistlock abbauen, will er mit Hebel  fahren, muss er umbauen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (5. Mai 2022)

Hat jemand ne Idee für andere Hebel? Habe auch ne Dropper (transfer sl) dran


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2022)

Ja, RockShox hat PushToLock. Wenn man nur auf fahren will, einfach abbauen.
Andere Hebel in Kombination mit der Federungsremote? Ich fahre einen BikeYoke 2x aber rechts und die Federung Links unter dem Lenker... ich hab beides links kognitiv nicht hin bekommen (die cDale Jungs wohl auch net). Fuer mich passt das so besser, da ich eh nicht gleichztig die Dropper verfahre und schalte, aber durchaus mal gleichzeitig Federung und Dropper bediene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. Mai 2022)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, RockShox hat PushToLock. Wenn man nur auf fahren will, einfach abbauen.
> Andere Hebel in Kombination mit der Federungsremote? Ich fahre einen BikeYoke 2x aber rechts und die Federung Links unter dem Lenker... ich hab beides links kognitiv nicht hin bekommen (die cDale Jungs wohl auch net). Fuer mich passt das so besser, da ich eh nicht gleichztig die Dropper verfahre und schalte, aber durchaus mal gleichzeitig Federung und Dropper bediene.


und welchen Hebel nutzt du für den Lockout für die Gabel?
Bin aktuell bei der Transfer SL auch noch zu blöd... da kommt der Zugkopf in die Stütze und im Hebel ist eine 1,1er Inbus lt. Beschreibung... bekomme da den Zug nicht geklemmt


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2022)

Ich hab einen RockShox OneLock:





So komme ich damit ganz gut hin: ergonomisch und kognitiv. Das Links ist noch ne Oi Klingel.
Nein der Dropper Hebel kollidiert nicht mit dem Schalthebel.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. Mai 2022)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab einen RockShox OneLock:
> Anhang anzeigen 1472631
> 
> So komme ich damit ganz gut hin: ergonomisch und kognitiv. Das Links ist noch ne Oi Klingel.
> Nein der Dropper Hebel kollidiert nicht mit dem Schalthebel.


kennst du nen Lockouthebel für Shiftmix?  
Wir haben die Droppers links, das mag ich nicht wechseln


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2022)

Der ist Xloc kompatibel. Mit Shiftmix auf xloc sollte das passen.


----------



## mtbmarcus (7. Mai 2022)

resultados
					






					www.orbea.com


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. Mai 2022)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> resultados
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Squidlock hat 3 Positionen, brauche nur auf/zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (8. Mai 2022)

Geht trotzdem. Habe ich so an der Alma benutzt. Finde den Squidlock auch sehr hochwertig und er ist auch relativ leicht.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (8. Mai 2022)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Der ist Xloc kompatibel. Mit Shiftmix auf xloc sollte das passen.


Den hab ich mal bestellt. Hab aktuell keine Lust, die ESIs wieder runter zu machen.
Wenn das nicht taugt, dann kommt der einer für alles Squidlock ran. Danke alle!
Ach ja: die SID ist super! Anders (feinfühliger) als die 35er im EVO (die ab der richtigen Ballergeschwindigkeit auch „feinfühlig“ ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Mai 2022)

Wie gesagt: der Squidlock hat 3 Positionen. Ich hab die allerdings nicht wirklich gemerkt. Dazu passte mir die Ergonomie nicht.
Die 35Sid hatte ich auch mal im Hardtail. Sehr gute Gabel... aber keine Ocho (ich hab da einen Fetisch )


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (8. Mai 2022)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: der Squidlock hat 3 Positionen. Ich hab die allerdings nicht wirklich gemerkt. Dazu passte mir die Ergonomie nicht.
> Die 35Sid hatte ich auch mal im Hardtail. Sehr gute Gabel... aber keine Ocho (ich hab da einen Fetisch )


War ja lange „Lefty“addicted. Für 1332g konnte die alles… leider Lefty 1 und für den Familienfuhrpark oder mal schnell ein Laufrad beim Rennen wechseln leider zu speziell


----------

